# Post-ENnies Reactions From Winners



## Hand of Evil (Aug 18, 2013)

cool, excellent to hear from the winners


----------



## TarionzCousin (Aug 19, 2013)

Very nice, Morrus. Thanks for doing this. It is nice to have the personal touch.


----------



## JediSoth (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm glad at least one of us (from the ENnies) was able to catch up to Wil.


----------



## vickeya (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks for airing follow-up responses. I got to see the ENnies in person, but hearing the comments separate from the on-stage remarks is a nice touch.


----------



## Hooper (Sep 1, 2013)

Glad that WotC was able to comment.


----------

